

Tell HN: minor bug (feature?) of the YC app - karamazov

If you don't submit a full URL (i.e. http://<i>) in the company URL field, the application appears to swallow your input (at least it did this for me).  If you entered your URL as www.</i> without the http://, you should double-check your application.
======
pg
Sorry, url fields were excessively strict. I'd been meaning to fix that, so I
just did.

------
canatan01
Thanks for the heads up!

